# الفريق احمد شفيق حصل على المركز الاول بعد الفرز النهائى



## مونيكا 57 (27 مايو 2012)

*








الفريق أحمد شفيق

كتب دندراوى الهوارى
الأحد، 27 مايو 2012 - 16:33​
علم "اليوم السابع" من مصادر مطلعة أن الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية حصل على المركز الأول بعد الفرز النهائى لأصوات الناخبين، متجاوزا منافسه الدكتور محمد مرسى، مرشح جماعة الإخوان بـ 160 ألف صوت. وأوضحت المصادر أن نتيجة الفرز النهائى لأصوات الناخبين سيتم إعلانها خلال ساعات.
اليوم السابع

​*


----------



## هالة الحب (27 مايو 2012)

لازم كلنا نقف جنب الفريق شفيق.ولازم ننزل فى الاعاده من اجل ابنائنا ووطننا مصر ولا نتركها لهؤلاء السفاحين يفعلوا بنا ما يشاؤؤن.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مايو 2012)

اما نشوف هيعلنو إيه.........


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 مايو 2012)

*الفريق شفيق انسان محترم
وده اختيار موفق
وفعلا لازم كلنا نختاره حتى لايسرق الثورة الاخوان والسلفيين 
ويستهزءوا بعقولنا ويرمون شفيق بالتهم وشبابنا الطيب ينجرف وراء كلامهم ويثق فى الاشاعات
لا بد ان يعرف شباب الثورة ان اللذين ضد الثورة هم الاخوان والسلفيين وحسنى وانصارة فى سجن طرة
اما من لم يثبت عليه اى تهمة فهو انسان نظيف
لا تنخدعوا بكلمات المتطرفين ياشباب مصر الطيبين​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 مايو 2012)

سوف اقاطع الانتخابات لا يمكن اعطى صوتى للارهابى او حرامى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> سوف اقاطع الانتخابات لا يمكن اعطى صوتى للارهابى او حرامى


*لانريد أن نلقى بالتهم على أحد من أجل السماع*
*الرجل ذهب الى قاضى التحقيقات فى أربعة تهم بالتربح والفساد*
*وخرج بعد نص ساعة فقط من سراى النيابة *
*بلا حتى ضمان محل أقامته*
*وهذا قانوناً يعنى انه لا تهمة من الأساس وأنها ملفقة*


----------



## ROWIS (27 مايو 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *الفريق شفيق انسان محترم
> وده اختيار ربنا​*


*اه فعلاً هو اختيار ربنا
ومبارك كان البابا شنودة بيديله صوته، يبقى اكيد ان مبارك كان اخيتار ربنا*


----------



## Twin (27 مايو 2012)

*مبلاش ندخل ربنا في اللعبة دية *

*يعني أقوم اولع في نفسي ويجي أخويا يقول معلش ده كان ترتيب ربنا واختياره يموت محروق *


*استغفر الله العظيم*​


----------



## Eva Maria (27 مايو 2012)

*اهرام : بجاتو: لم نصل إلى نتائج نهائية حتى الآن.. ولا صحة لاحتلال شفيق المركز الأول*


----------



## Eva Maria (27 مايو 2012)

*لجنة الرئاسة تنفي احتلال «شفيق» المركز الأول..وتؤكد: النتائح النهائية بعد الفصل في الطعون

جنة الرئاسة تنفي احتلال «شفيق» المركز الأول..وتؤكد: النتائح النهائية بعد الفصل في الطعون


 أحمد شفيق-المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية 

نفى المستشار "حاتم بجاتو" - أمين عام اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة - ما تردد من أن الحصر النهائي أظهر احتلال المرشح "أحمد شفيق" المركز الأول متقدما على بقية المرشحين، مؤكدا أن اللجنة لم تنته بعد من حصر جميع النتائج الخاصة باللجان العامة بشكل نهائي وأنه لن تظهر أية مؤشرات إلا بعد الفصل في الطعون الخمسة المقدمة ومراجعة النتائج بشكل دقيق.
وقال "بجاتو": "ليس لدي أي نتيجة نهائية كي أعلنها الآن والنتائج النهائية تظهر بعد الفصل في الطعون لأنه من الوارد حدوث أي تغيير بناء على تلك الطعون"، موضحا أن ما يثار عن أي مؤشرات لا تعبر عن اللجنة في شيء والنتائج النهائية ستعلن للجميع وبالتفاصيل في مؤتمر صحفي

http://almogaz.com/politics/news/2012/05/27/286470#.T8JMS4uKolY.facebook
*


----------



## oesi no (27 مايو 2012)

* بجاتو ينفى احتلال «شفيق» المركز الأول.. ويؤكد: حصر النتائج لم ينته بعد 			May 27th, 2012 5:46 pm												 		*







حاتم بجاتو				
 				 					نفى المستشار حاتم بجاتو، أمين عام اللجنة العليا لانتخابات  الرئاسة، ما تردد من أن الحصر النهائى اظهر احتلال المرشح «أحمد شفيق»  المركز الأول متقدماً على بقية المرشحين.
 وقال المستشار بجاتو، إن العليا للانتخابات لم تنته بعد من حصر جميع  النتائج الخاصة باللجان العامة بشكل نهائي، وأنه لن تظهر أي مؤشرات إلا بعد  الفصل في «الطعون الخمسة» المقدمة، ومراجعة النتائج بشكل دقيق.
 وأضاف بجاتو أنه ليس لدي أي نتيجة نهائية كي يعلنها الآن، والنتائج  النهائية تظهر بعد الفصل في الطعون، لأنه من الوارد حدوث أي تغيير بناء على  تلك الطعون، موضحًا أن ما يثار عن أي مؤشرات لا تعبر عن اللجنة في شيء،  والنتائج النهائية ستعلن للجميع وبالتفاصيل في مؤتمر صحفي.


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مايو 2012)

*متابع .................*


----------



## ROWIS (28 مايو 2012)

*انا معلش ممكن برضوا انبه لموضوع مهم
هل احنا كأقباط لنا وزن سياسي او كتله تصويتيه لدرجة انها تعمل الفرق ده او لدرجة انها تكون علامه فاصله لصعود مرشح من عدمه؟
اظن ان احنا ككتله سياسية ليس لنا وزن، ولو فرضنا ان لينا كتله تصويتيه هي اللي وصلت شفيق للاعادة، فأظن انه غير منطقي لان اصوات الكتله دي راحت بين عمرو موسى وصباحي وشفيق .. لا أظن ان احنا اللي وصلنا شفيق لمرحلة الإعادة
في كاهن قالي احنا انتخبنا شفيق لان الجيش هايخليه يعدي يعني هايعدي، فالافضل اننا نكون مع الناجح بدل ما نخسر الرهان وينقلب الموضوع ضدنا
محدش بقى الله يخليكوا يكلمني عن الروح القدس، لأن مينفعش نحمل اخطائنا لربنا او الروح القدس
*


----------



## oesi no (28 مايو 2012)

ROWIS قال:


> *انا معلش ممكن برضوا انبه لموضوع مهم
> هل احنا كأقباط لنا وزن سياسي او كتله تصويتيه لدرجة انها تعمل الفرق ده او لدرجة انها تكون علامه فاصله لصعود مرشح من عدمه؟
> اظن ان احنا ككتله سياسية ليس لنا وزن، ولو فرضنا ان لينا كتله تصويتيه هي اللي وصلت شفيق للاعادة، فأظن انه غير منطقي لان اصوات الكتله دي راحت بين عمرو موسى وصباحي وشفيق .. لا أظن ان احنا اللي وصلنا شفيق لمرحلة الإعادة
> في كاهن قالي احنا انتخبنا شفيق لان الجيش هايخليه يعدي يعني هايعدي، فالافضل اننا نكون مع الناجح بدل ما نخسر الرهان وينقلب الموضوع ضدنا
> ...


الكلام دة مؤكد 
ولكن هل يصح اننا نجمع اصواتنا لواحد هيتزورله واحنا عارفين دة !!


----------



## ROWIS (28 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> الكلام دة مؤكد
> ولكن هل يصح اننا نجمع اصواتنا لواحد هيتزورله واحنا عارفين دة !!


*صدقني هو في حاجات كتير متصحش ولكن مش عارف ليه بنحاول نوحد شرعية لكل افكارنا حتى ولو كانت خطأ*
*على كلاً اللي حصل حصل، وتم رفض جميع الطعون، والان الاعادة بين مرسي وشفيق
وللاسف انا بحاول بكل الطرق اشغل مخي علشان اختار هادي صوتي لمين، وحتى الان الموضوع رايح بالنسبة لي للاخوان، عارف انه تفكير شاذ شوية، ولكن شفيق هايرجع ينتقم او يصفي حساباته مع كل مذيع ونائب وثائر ومرشح رئاسي خسر ووو
بسبب غباء المجلس، هايخلي البلد تفضل مولعة كثير.
فمش عارف...
عارف طبعاً ان شفيق هايكسب هايكسب، ولكن انا بتكلم عن ضميري وتفكيري، فانا كنت عارف ان حمدين مش هايكسب وكنت بقول ان عمرو موسى هو اللي هايكسب، وكل الشارع والاعلام واستطلاعات الرأي قالت انه بعيد جدا ان شفيق يكون في الاعادة ولكن فجاءة حصل اللي حصل
الاخوان لازم يضخوا فلوس كتيره جدا في البلد علشان يرسخوا في الناس مفهوش جديد ويمسحوا الصورة السيئة اللي فضلوا لابسينها 80 سنة..ولكن الواحد برضوا خايف ان البرلمان هايبقى اخوان والحكومة هاتبقى اخوان ورئيس الجمهورية اخوان؟
المعادلة سيئة للغاية*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 مايو 2012)

*ياجماعة ليس كل الاقباط صوتوا لشفيق
ولكن مسلمين كثيرين صوتوا له
وهو انسان محترم وامامنا اربع سنوات نجرب وان خزلنا
ميدان التحرير موجود
والذى يريد ديمقراطيه حقيقية  بدأ بنفسة
يجب ان يحترم رأى الاغلبية ونعطى للرجل فرصته الاربع سنوات
والديمقراطية وزيادة الوعى سوف تساعدنا فى المرات القادمة من اختيار الانسب
اما لو نجح محمد مرسى فسوف ينتهى الدلع والاختيار والديمقراطية وسوف يكون امامنا فقط
الهروب من الواقع الأليم والتخلف العظيم 
ربنا  يستر  

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 مايو 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> **وهو انسان محترم وامامنا اربع سنوات نجرب وان خزلنا*
> *ميدان التحرير موجود*​


* مش هيخذلنا ...صدقينى*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * مش هيخذلنا ...صدقينى*




*انا مصدقاق ولكنى اريد ان اقنع الشباب المنجرف مع التيار
ولا يعرفوا الاعيب السياسة التى يلعبها المغرضون ليغرروا بهم ويدفعوهم الى الذهاب الى الدولة الاسلامية دون ان يشعروا
فهم تارة يشككون فى شفيق وتارة اخرى يدفعوهم الى الصمت وعدم الادلاء بأصواتهم​*


----------



## girgis2 (30 مايو 2012)

> *والديمقراطية وزيادة الوعى سوف تساعدنا فى المرات القادمة من اختيار الانسب*


*
مهو زيادة الوعي دي محتاجة ديموقراطية ودولة تعددية تشمل اليميني واليساري والوسطي والليبرالي بمنتهى الحرية

أيضاااا زيادة الوعي دي محتاجة دور الدولة الحقيقي وليس الفاشل لتسديد احتياجات الشعب من عيش وصحة وتعليم وغيره

فهل الكلام ده هيكون موجود في الدولة القادمة ؟؟
*​


----------

